# Next Jet Blue Scheule to include Decemebr 2014



## BarCol (Jan 30, 2014)

I expect there are those that are more conversant with the Jet Blue schedule releases, than I. So far the schedile goes to early September, so what's the best guess for the date for the next release that will include December 2014?


----------



## petertdavis (Jan 31, 2014)

BarCol said:


> I expect there are those that are more conversant with the Jet Blue schedule releases, than I. So far the schedile goes to early September, so what's the best guess for the date for the next release that will include December 2014?



Just got an email from them this morning stating that on Sunday they extend their schedule through Oct 25th.  I'd look for the next update in about six weeks.


----------



## BarCol (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you, will keep looking
K


----------

